# what to do with these...



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

4" mids? http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=120&products_id=101

Ive been using them as paperweights for the last 4 months... any suggestions?


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

computer speakers.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

sell em?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DAMN! how many do you get for 81 bucks?


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> sell em?


that could be an option, but since Im not in the States, it's a bit of a pain...


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

chad said:


> DAMN! how many do you get for 81 bucks?


lol, I too wonder why they are soo expensive...

anyways, I have the following laying around:

1 Sonic Impact Super T Amp
2 Vifa D27TG Tweeters (6 ohms)
2 4" Audax midranges/midbasses (8 ohms)
2 7" Dayton RS180s (4 ohms)

Is it possible to build a pair of 3 ways with these drivers? Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Steak said:


> lol, I too wonder why they are soo expensive...
> 
> anyways, I have the following laying around:
> 
> ...


Yes. I've actually got a pair of those drivers - they're really not bad. You should be able to cross the tweeters to the mids at around 2.5khz with no problems, and cross the mid to the woofer at 1khz or so.

That said, you might want to use a larger woofer.


----------

